# People you 'who may be described as attractive' that you dont find attractive



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

*People who may be described as 'attractive' that you dont find attractive*

Any individual differences to general opinion? Actors? sports stars? movie characters? models?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Reece Witherspoon.

On the exact opposite topic I don't get the Jar Jar Binks hate. I am not a fan of the character but I don't see any reason to hate it either.

I need sleep.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Reece Witherspoon would be one of my choices too. I don't think she is unatractive, i just wouldn't put her near the top of a list, same with Keira knightley.

edit
VV second on Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Megan Fox

She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

Brad Pitt -- I do find him attractive, but only because of his personality and the roles he chooses. Physically I find him pretty unattractive to be honest. Or at least, nothing special.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Apparently, many women find Little Wayne to be the sexiest man alive.

I find this confusing.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Renee Zelwegger 
Nicole Kidman. 
Taylor Swift. 
Zac Efron 
Orlando Bloom. 
Tom Cruise (was hot in the '80s, but now he's just creepy!)
Kim Kardashian (she was once gorgeous, but what in the world has she done to her face recently?! she ruined her looks with too much ps.)


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll second the Keira Knightly and Brad Pitt votes


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


^ye


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All famous people ever. o.o


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah! a thread where I finally get to say that I don't understand why people find Marissa Miller attractive.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


And she WAS wearing too much makeup. Teenaged Tammy Fae. She's looking a little better these days, I think. She's kinda pretty, but I wonder what all the hype is about.

Hmmmmmmmm... Luke Perry - I wanted to iron out his forehead (probably didn't help that that kind of forehead reminded me of this bully I knew)

Cillian Murphy - Sorry, I know there are a lot of fans here. He has some sweet (childlike) expressions, though. <

Jim Carey - really? REALLY?! *shudders*

Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen. Skinny glittery guy wearing ruddy lipstick...WTH?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Tom Cruise
Brad Pitt
Kevin Bacon
Robert Pattinson


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad Pitt - I just don't get the attraction besides his body.
Sarah Jessica Parker - sorry, but she's really unattractive.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

There are a number of famous women that are often considered attractive that I think are creepy, although I can't think of many off the top of my head because I don't care much. Mena Suvari is probably a more obvious example and Angelina Jolie a less obvious one.

And nearly any male, because I just don't think men look very nice.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Robert Pattinson, Taylor Lautner, Keira Knightley, Salma Hayek, Johnny Depp, Julia Roberts, Drew Barrymore, Ewan MacGregor... tons more, this was fun!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

carambola said:


> And nearly any male, because I just don't think men look very nice.


I agree, it's only the fame that attracts people to them.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Angelina Jolie, Julia Roberts, Kim Kardashian others I can't think of atm


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Maggie Gyllenhall










:no


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

To me, the worst of all is Paris Hilton. Too many people seem to label all blond celebrities as "attractive" but I personally don't find blond hair attractive at all. So pretty much any blond-haired celebrity would be my answer.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


:agree


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Angelina Jolie, Leonardo Dicaprio, that Edward guy from twilight.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

natile portman
jennifer love hewitt
jessica simpson
megan fox

if they showed up at my house drunk and needing a place to stay i would reject any of them but on screen probably a bit average/overrated.

﻿


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I noticed Angelina Jolie was mentioned, actually, I find her extremely attractive, though as of late she has lost a bit too much weight. I still love the shape of her face though, the way her jaws go all the way round. Yeah, she's a good sort.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I never got why girls obsess over Channing Tatum.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Megan Fox


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dane Cook.


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

brad pitt
taylor lauter


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Maggie Gyllenhall is cute. You're all crazy.

The one I don't understand is that Justin Bieber guy. He looks like a 26 year old lesbian. 

Proof


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Lady Gaga..Demi Loveto can't think of any other right now.
Oh Jacob person from twilight, sucks at acting too. But I have the whole saga all together. He looks like a 15 year old on a steroid man body.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Melyssa Ford

Kim Kardashian

Beyonce

etc.

No disrespect to them as people and I don't think they are unattractive just boring/overly commercial looking.

Edit : the obsession people have with appearance is *disgusting, *there really is something pathological about it. It's as though we view people as faces/bodies with minds rather than vice versa.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

If I was in high school, I'd get eaten alive for what I'm going to say:

Megan Fox: She's not talented, not very smart, plus when she was in Alamogordo when filming Transformers, she was a complete jerk at the party there, especially towards some former friends of mine who only wanted a picture with her. "Well, if I HAVE to." She's a jerk, very self-absorbed. I don't know why it is every guy on this earth has some sort of thing for her. She's a jerk! Good luck even trying to get the time of day with her! I remember when she turned away that one guy who tried to give her some roses... that was mean! I don't like people like that.

Natalie Horler on the other hand... <3 At least when I give her things, she is polite enough to tell me what she thinks and "thank you."

Taylor Swift: She became just overrated in my eyes, I used to like her and almost considered buying her music, but after 2009 I grew tired of her and how much she is overplayed on the radio. Plus all the guys want to #### her except for me. I honeslty don't think she's all that pretty, especially when she makes that anteater face of hers. Plus now that I look at it, I don't like her music too much anymore, she doesn't actually "sing" her songs more than she "sing-talks" them.

At least the singer I crush on actually sings and she sings beautifully. Yet most people don't recognize her talent the way I do. Okay, now let me add some more...

Lady Gaga: She scares me... I used to like her music but after she mentally scarred me with Telephone... never again. Plus a lot of her fans act like she's a messiah here to bring peace to the planet and that she invented that elctro-pop sound, which has lead to some artists like my Queen, Natalie Horler, to be accused of "Stealing" from her and such. A few even snapped my head off because I said I prefer Cascada over Lady Gaga and they're all here saying "She stole from Lady Gaga, she should get cancer and die." Hurtful much. At least Natalie didn't have to hear that, she doesn't deserve hurtful commnets like that. While Natalie herself does like to listen to Lady Gaga, I don't really listen to her a whole lot, let alone watch her music videos or even live performances. She scares me, did I mention that?

Miley Cyrus (The Devil): Why do people like her? I've seen how she acts, she's a complete brat. I cannot stand her. Plus some guys on Twitter say they think she's attractive... no. Just no. She isn't very pretty to me either. So along with Justin Bieber (the other half of the Devil), I'd prefer if they just went away and never came back.

Demi Lavato: Her smile looks evil. She looks like she wants to kill me. I also don't know what it is people see in her, I don't like her music a whole lot. Then again, I don't like any of those Disney Artists too much.

Selena Gomez: Virtually the same reason, except while she is sort of cute... it's not enough to save her. She's better-looking than Demi but not too much of a prize for me. And again, what do guys see in her? She's slightly overplayed in my area, too. Why are they playing her when they should be playing Cascada?

Vanessa Hudgens: While she has pretty eyes, I don't like her a super whole lot. Heck, a lot of people say her boyfriend/whatever he is or was Zac Effron is prettier than she is, and I don't like him a whole lot either. About the only thing Vanessa is known for other than being all squeaky clean with Disney is how those naughty pictures of her "accidentally" leaked out. I think that's why guys like her... not me though. Maybe if it were a different time, a different place, a different lifetime, and a different person.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Almost any model that you see in ads. Mainstream media has destroyed many young men's idea's of what a beautiful woman is because of the brainwashing they have received ever since they learned how to turn on a t.v.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Any girl that has ever been in playboy. I just don't get the playboy type (you know; the big breasted blonde). And that Heigle girl. yuckie.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I actually used to think Kim Kardashian was ugly, but then I realized it's the makeup. Now I love her.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Gerard Butler. He's just gross to me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

<33 aww

those twins Hugh Hefner was dating. idk why he chose them -__-


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

lazy calm said:


> *taylor lautner*. I've never seen a twilight movie but i know what he looks like.
> *zac efron* i don't understand...
> *cristiano ronaldo* looks like a boy in man's body


how dare you insult the cristiano ronaldo!?! Nonsense!!!!1!!one!!!






I am not gay but I'd do him AND that girl.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Megan Fox.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Cillian Murphy, gotta say his eyes creep me out.

Robert Pattison, I know some girls who go crazy over him but honestly I can't see what's so special?


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes I am going to voice my opinion on this, everyone in Laguna Beach, the Hills series, and especially the Jersey Shore people, common now, fist pumps and GTL???


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Megan Fox.


+1


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> I noticed Angelina Jolie was mentioned, actually, I find her extremely attractive, though as of late she has lost a bit too much weight. I still love the shape of her face though, the way her jaws go all the way round. Yeah, she's a good sort.


I don't understand how people can't find her attractive..she's incredibly stunning! & I agree with her jaw line, it's quite unique. 

Well I don't find any of the twilight cast attractive, that bella girl looks like a carrot.

Megan fox is pretty average looking to me, I can find girls who look just like her at the mall..I think her looks are a bit over-rated.


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> Angelina Jolie


+1


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Miranda Kerr
Megan Fox
Katy Perry

While they're definitely not ugly by any means, i don't see all the hype about them...


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

I understand most of these but if someone says Hilary Swank I swear I'm leaving! lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This may have something to do with me being a Mariner's fan, but I don't think Alex Rodriguez is attractive.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Russell Brand, never got the hype about him.....


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Megan Fox used to be waaaay prettier before she got surgeries.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, I know this is gonna blow some people's minds, but: Halle Berry. Definitely not saying she's ugly, just that I find her facial features TOO perfect. Like there's nothing interesting about her face; she just looks like a Barbie doll. Great actress though.


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

I vote for Megan Fox. She was good looking in a sexy/hot way but not anymore after all that plastic surgery. Work done on her face is apparent. Even before, she wasn't that attractive from the hype since sometimes she looked and still looks pissed, which I find a friendlier face more approachable. A somewhat doll like face would draw my attention more. Additionally, she spews some cringe worthy sentences. The phenomenon of her being put on a pedestal probably derived form the fact that she essentially served as fan service for the successful male oriented film _Transformers._ Get any other hot girl in the same role and then she might be in Megan's place. No one gave a damn about her in _Confessions of Drama Queen_, which was targeted for girls.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Katy Perry. 

Looks weird, wears too much make-up and is really pale. Russell Brand can have her :teeth


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

has anyone said christina appelgate?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Fabio and Shannon dorty


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

puffins said:


> has anyone said christina appelgate?


I think most of her appeal came from the fact that she was in that role, at that time. Not solely because of the way she looked.

I'm talking about that show, you know the one! I can't remember the name grr


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Married with children


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> how dare you insult the cristiano ronaldo!?! Nonsense!!!!1!!one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't remember if i've said cameron Diaz, or maybe its just the characters she plays idk


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Almost every hollywood actress and actors. Except for Angelina Jolie.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eva Longoria. I don't get it. And I don't want it, haha.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Kim Kardashian

Her face is unattractive to me. Everyone says her body is what makes her attractive, but most of it is fake to begin with.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> Katy Perry.
> 
> Looks weird, wears too much make-up and is really pale. Russell Brand can have her :teeth


I'll have her when Russell is done with her then


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Two come to mind: Angelina Jolie and Famke Janssen (to a lesser extent). Oh yeah, Keira Knightley as well.

Obviously they are beautiful, I don't think anyone could seriously dispute that, but I'm probably just not seeing what most people see in them. Just not doing it for me.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Reece Witherspoon, Beyonce, Kate Winslet, and Drew Barrymore come to mind.

Kim Kardashian isn't unattractive to me...she just blends in with the rest of the fake-looking people, to my eyes. 

Katy Perry is an ordinary-looking girl who happens to be famous.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> Her face is unattractive to me. Everyone says her body is what makes her attractive, but most of it is fake to begin with.


She is just pathetic. She devotes her entire life to her looks, which really aren't that amazing at all. She was actually pretty before she got all that plastic surgery and now she just looks more like a store mannequin.

I honestly don't know how anyone can actually LIKE her. She does nothing but whine and has no sense of humor and just gets more work done to her body.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Keira Knightly I don't find attractive. Same goes to Brad Pitt, Jake Gyllenhaal, the whole Gossip Girl cast, the whole Twilight cast, Reese Witherspoon, Cameron Diaz, Justin Bieber, Linda Evangelista, Megan Fox, Cristiano Ronaldo, Miranda Kerr, Orlando Bloom, Maggie Gyllenhall, Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, the list goes on.

And for the life of me, I will never understand why Julia Roberts is considered attractive.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

- Giselle Bundchen. I think she looks like a horse and I don't know why people think she's hotter than the other Victoria's secret angels. But then again I can see why people would find her kind of sassy personality attractive.

Rob Pattinson. He looks sickly and gross and I don't get all the fuss over him.

Shia LeBouf - I have no idea how any female finds him attractive.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> Reece Witherspoon would be one of my choices too. I don't think she is unatractive, i just wouldn't put her near the top of a list, same with Keira knightley.
> 
> edit
> VV second on Sarah Jessica Parker


Reese is beautiful!


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Annarella said:


> Keira Knightly I don't find attractive. Same goes to Brad Pitt, Jake Gyllenhaal, the whole Gossip Girl cast, the whole Twilight cast, Reese Witherspoon, Cameron Diaz, Justin Bieber, Linda Evangelista, Megan Fox, Cristiano Ronaldo, Miranda Kerr, Orlando Bloom, Maggie Gyllenhall, Jonas Brothers, Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, the list goes on.
> 
> And for the life of me, I will never understand why Julia Roberts is considered attractive.


Julia is attractive with makeup. Without makeup, looks like any other woman.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

prepb4 said:


> Julia is attractive with makeup. Without makeup, looks like any other woman.


I disagree. I never was able to get the hype surrounding her looks. I always found her to be quite unattractive.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

halle barry...shes pretty but not as pretty as people make her out to be


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

stopitidontlikeit said:


> I saw her without makeup on her show and she looks wayyyyyyy more natural and younger. With makeup, I think she looks super fake and she looks like Cher. So yea, I agree she is actually attractive without all the makeup.


yeah, thats where i saw her too when she was tearing. i was like WTF? why does she need to pile on so much?!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it's reese witherspoon's chin that makes her seem "unattractive" to some. i think her chin is cute.


----------



## evoleht (May 24, 2011)

Megan Fox. Have you noticed her neck, it kind of has rolls. LoL:] 
Plus she wheres to much makeup and shes so skinny she doesn't even have an *** its super flat; I dont get what people think is so attractive about her.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Preppy women


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Megan Fox... She's the most overrated 'hot' celebrity. Horsemouth.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Cameron Diaz and Christina Aquilera (sp?)- Both very hard looking.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Channing Taytum.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hugh Heffner. hahahahhahah


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Barack Obama
Arnold Swarzenegger
Kate Middleton
Maria Shriver
Mr. Big


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Emma Stone. I find her to be overrated both in the looks department and regarding her 'talent'.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Kristen Stewart
Angelina Jolie
Kate Middleton
Megan Fox
Kim Kardashian


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> - Giselle Bundchen. I think she looks like a horse and I don't know why people think she's hotter than the other Victoria's secret angels. But then again I can see why people would find her kind of sassy personality attractive.


Yeah I feel the same about her, and also Marisa Miller. idk they are ok I guess, but I always liked Abbey Lee Kershaw the best. I think she's the most underrated VS angel.

I never really got Jennifer Aniston. I mean she's pretty and whatnot, just I dunno...every guy I've ever known had a crush on her at one point, while there are prettier celebs that don't get as much attention. :stu Like Zooey Deschanel. More people need to have crushes on her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Alessandra Ambrosia. Her face is uninteresting and kind of bony.


*Backhands ya*
:wife


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Nearly all celebrities you see are not adequate enough to be considered "beautiful"...I want to vomit each time sodding MTV wants to shove their idea of beauty down my throat - and that strategy works on most people. There are people out there who think Megan Fox if "beautiful"... 
Not only has the idea of beauty been blurred, but the idea of celebrity has gone down to the gutter. It is no longer something special or elegant.Anyone can look like a superstar really. They might as well pick up any random homeless boxlady/bum off a street, add a night with a team of Hollyweird Vultures (stylists), trashify them to get the attention of gullible young males, and voila: you've got a Megan Fox. Easy. 

Big shot entertainment marketers knows human psychology INSIDE AND OUT, and they EXPLOIT it to the MAX. They know exactly how to engage your mind and life into their products, which is the celebrity. Celebrities get to enjoy all the undeserved perks and decadence brought to them by mostly lonely and poor people who sit in their crappy flat late at night wanking to them, instead of putting focus to things that matter in life. It is truly sickening, and it is exactly what they want you to do. All of this - and no one objects, and yet they object to something as meaningless as Obama's birth certificate..The masses are like kidnapping victims with Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Anjelina Jolie
Shia LeBouf
Brad Pitt
Julia Roberts
Megan Fox 
Katy Perry
Pamela Anderson
Justin Bieber
Gegard Butler
Most models
Jennifer Aniston
Lucy Liu
Eva Longoria
Jessica Alba
Jared Leto
Robert Pattinson
Justin Timberlake
Orlando Bloom
Johnny Depp
Halle Berry
Gisele Bundchen
Eva Mendes
Rihanna
Adam Levine
Taylor Lautner
Channing Tatum
Ryan Gosling




Also anyone else think the whole muscular, tight abbed look for the guys is too generic looking for your fancy? I mean honestly, every time I see a ripped guy trying to show off at the beach or get my attention It just doesn't do it for me. I like the hairy chest and the belly on a man. (Obviously not a major beer belly, the other end of the extreme, but you get the idea)

And ummm, I think I covered most if not all bases here in terms of inexplicably "attractive" people?


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I think most famous people that are supposed to be attractive I can see them as attractive, but I don't actually have crushes on them. It's as if they're attractive but not my type, so I'm not really interested in them. I've only really had one small crush on a famous person, which was Emma Watson, as from interviews she seems very humble and friendly, exactly my type of person, not to mention I think that she is a million times more attractive than anyone else on TV.


I agree and I must mention, I love your siggy. That show is just genius.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I find it ironic that so many famous people wear such revealing clothes, get tans, try and "flaunt" their attractiveness so much, yet none of them are even close to Emma Watson, who is essentially just a fairly normal person.

Example:









^Meh, whatever.










^ :eek :mushy :love2 


 I'm not worthy.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Event Horizon said:


> I agree and I must mention, I love your siggy. That show is just genius.


Sorry I accidentally deleted that post then realised you quoted. Sorry if anyone is confused by this (it always confuses me)!


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I find it ironic that so many famous people wear such revealing clothes, get tans, try and "flaunt" their attractiveness so much, yet none of them are even close to Emma Watson, who is essentially just a fairly normal person.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


So true! It goes to show that no matter how much money or effort you throw at it, natural beauty will always prevail. It is also worthy to note that the harder they try, the harder they fall. (I.e: Joan Rivers)
Oh and to add to that: this whole beauty by design thing also proves Nietzsche's theory about spectacle: when you know have no discernible talent or skill, you always turn to the spectacle whether it be sex, revealing clothes, etc. Which goes to show that these people know what they are good for, to say the least, amirite?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Event Horizon said:


> So true! It goes to show that no matter how much money or effort you throw at it, natural beauty will always prevail. It is also worthy to note that the harder they try, the harder they fall. (I.e: Joan Rivers)
> Oh and to add to that: this whole beauty by design thing also proves Nietzsche's theory about spectacle: when you know have no discernible talent or skill, you always turn to the spectacle whether it be sex, revealing clothes, etc. Which goes to show that these people know what they are good for, to say the least, amirite?


I know what you mean. Emma Watson is definitely talented, friendly in interviews, intelligent (she got all As and A*s in her GCSEs!), has a good sense of humour, and cares about charity and people (she has a Fair Trade fashion label). She clearly has a lot to offer society beside her looks, and would be well worth knowing even if she wasn't so good looking. It's just the icing on the cake that she grew up so amazingly good-looking.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I find it ironic that so many famous people wear such revealing clothes, get tans, try and "flaunt" their attractiveness so much, yet none of them are even close to Emma Watson, who is essentially just a fairly normal person.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Those godamn eyelashes aaaaaaarghh :|

Hopefully the younger Kardashians don't go the same way!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I love katy perry but I just see her as a typical american girl on the streets with all that whorish makeup.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Those godamn eyelashes aaaaaaarghh :|
> 
> Hopefully the younger Kardashians don't go the same way!


Agreed. Those two are miles better-looking.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

He was hot when he was in Glory, but other since then, he hasn't looked very attractive.








The only time he was ever hot was in his fight Club days.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

-*Angelina Jolie* is highly overated
-I cannot stand *Jake Gyllenhaal* and see nothing remotely attractive about this man!
-*Rihanna* (No Thanks)
-*Pamela Anderson* :no
-*Cameron Diaz *is meh
-*Hilary Duff* 5 years ago
-*Beverley Mitchell *(Seventh Heaven)

Oh, there's many more...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

valid and not in use said:


> If Megan Fox wasn't famous and posted photos of herself in our members photo albums, would you still be calling her ugly? I think not.


I don't think she's ugly at all, I just don't find women that attractive post-plastic surgery. She was good-looking before and she sort of ruined it with surgery, but she is still definitely not ugly, just less attractive than others.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't get the whole Johnny Depp thing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

britisharrow said:


> I don't get the whole Johnny Depp thing.


Me either. :/


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Jennifer Aniston...I always thought she looked completely plain, but just like au_Lait said, almost every guy I know thinks she's hot.
Justin Bieber
Shia LaBeouf
Orlando Bloom
George Clooney (never got why he's considered so charming)
Pamela Anderson
Vanessa Hudgens
Rihanna
Taylor Lautner
Zac Efron
Ben Affleck
Adam Brody
Ryan Reynolds

those are the ones I remember


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Brad Pitt
Zac Efron
Taylor Swift
Rihanna
:stu


----------



## girl1992 (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Angelina Jolie: DO. NOT. UNDERSTAND. Her lips are just, too big. She looks old and emaciated. I know she's not young, but I've always thought that. Never understood why people find her attractive. 
2. Gisele Bundchen: She has a horse face. Body? Meh. No idea why she is considered one of the top supermodels. 
3. Pamela Anderson: Old bat. Looks like trailer trash!
4. Fergie: Looks like a man. Josh Duhamel is so beautiful, much better looking than his wife/gf (dunno if they're married lol.)
5. Rob Pattinson: He's only lusted after because he plays Edward who is meant to be beautiful. I admit I liked him at first, now I realise I was following the crowd with my love for Twilight haha.
6. Nicki Minaj: WTF? She's an ugly skank with a lusted after ***.
7. Kim Kardashian: Fake. I also hate the fact she's famous for having a sex tape and a big butt. She's talentless and vain.

Man, I feel like a judgemental ***** for writing this but I dunno, it was fun anyway lol.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Paris Hilton
Anyone from Sex and the City
Lady Gaga
Jennifer Aniston
Beyonce
Julia Roberts


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lady gaga (alright personality though), brad pitt, katy perry (she reminds me of a doll, idk its creepy), orlando bloom, ect lol I find different things beautiful or attractive


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly, I'm attracted to no one others generally find attractive. Maybe it's because I can't help seeing most people as only slightly advanced hominids - turn off.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kristina and karissa shannon.
channing tatum.
crystal harris.
i think taylor lautner is cute, but he looks too much of a llama haha.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

tom cruise


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Kim Kardashian was such a beautiful girl with exotic features a few years ago and then she went and did all this crazy stuff to her face (which she denies?!). Now she's looking more and more like her mother, which is a shame...they must share the same surgeon.

Also...
Matthew McCoughnahey (never found him hot at all) ,
Blake Lively
Avril Lavigne (mostly because of her bad attitude), 
Leo DiCaprio, 
Tila Tequila (yuck!), 
Halle Berry 
Shia LaBouef.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

britisharrow said:


> I don't get the whole Johnny Depp thing.


Same here.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lol a lot of Kim K posts in this thread.

I think she has an absolutely amazing body and exotic features, but I think a lot of her sex appeal (like mostly everyone else in Hollywood) is created by money, an excellent makeup/hair/beauty/fashion squad and great photography.

Lets be honest, the real woman is the woman underneath all the embellishments and how much attention would she get...just being herself?









As for my list I honestly can't think of a lot of people right now, because I'm finding a lot of them attractive, especially after watching the awards show last night....maybe when I was younger and quick to judge...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad someone mentioned Sarah Jessica parker. 

She looks like a horse, who also happens to be an amature drag queen.

I think Megan Fox was georgeous, BEFORE all the surguery. Now her face just looks.. swollen and squinty-eyed..

Always found Zac Efron and 50 cent particularly unattractive.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> Megan Fox... She's the most overrated 'hot' celebrity. Horsemouth.


This. Call me whatever you want, but I really don't find Megan Fox attractive. Way too skinny for me.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> Reece Witherspoon would be one of my choices too. I don't think she is unatractive, i just wouldn't put her near the top of a list, same with Keira knightley.
> 
> edit
> VV second on Sarah Jessica Parker


Agreed there lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


I couldn't understand all the hype with her too. Personally I think she doesn't look good at all.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ryan Gosling is HOT!


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't look at a picture of Megan Fox without going straight to the gimpy thumbs. She also always looks greasy...... I don't get the appeal behind whoever that chick is in Twilight either.

I'll fight all of you about Johnny Depp and Cillian Murphy though. 

And Maggie Gyllenhaal, while we're at it. Teehee.

PS: It's Reese Witherspoon, btw. Sorry, that's been bugging me for pages now. Haha.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

squidlette said:


> I can't look at a picture of Megan Fox without going straight to the gimpy thumbs. She also always looks greasy...... I don't get the appeal behind whoever that chick is in Twilight either.
> 
> I'll fight all of you about Johnny Depp and Cillian Murphy though.
> 
> ...


She does look greasy doesn't she. I remember my ex having the hots for her and I just couldn't see why. Real woman are those that don't need to look artificial and fake. Anyone could look good with money to spend like actors do. None of its real what you see in pictures.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I don't like Scarlet Johansson either.... mostly because I think she's a terrible actress, but she doesn't do anything physically for me either. I think she's beautiful, don't get me wrong, but she's not my cuppa tea.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

JUSTN BEIBER!!

Ugh!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> JUSTN BEIBER!!
> 
> Ugh!


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Megan Fox is perhaps the most overrated actress when it comes to looks.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

nonesovile said:


> Megan Fox is perhaps the most overrated actress when it comes to looks.


She was absolutely _stunning_ back in 2006-2008. She's had so much plastic surgery done recently, she went and ruined her face.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

heyJude said:


> She was absolutely _stunning_ back in 2006-2008. She's had so much plastic surgery done recently, she went and ruined her face.


Absolutely stunning may be a bit of an exaggeration, but yea I think she was prettier back then than she is now.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll never understand why people drool over Megan Fox. I've seen countless "normal" women that I believe to be much more attractive than her. Now... Brad Pitt on the other hand... :bah I'll give everyone that one. He's amazing.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I'll never understand why people drool over Megan Fox. I've seen countless "normal" women that I believe to be much more attractive than her. Now... Brad Pitt on the other hand... :bah I'll give everyone that one. He's amazing.


I don't really find Brad Pitt attractive, lol.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't really find Brad Pitt attractive.


Yes, you do. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Me neither. I think his looks are overrated..also with George Clooney too.. He's not really my type.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Drake
Cameron Diaz post 2005
Lindsay Lohan
Lady Gaga 
Kesha
Penn Badgley
Chaning Tatum



calichick said:


> lol a lot of Kim K posts in this thread.
> 
> I think she has an absolutely amazing body and exotic features, but I think a lot of her sex appeal (like mostly everyone else in Hollywood) is created by money, an excellent makeup/hair/beauty/fashion squad and great photography.
> 
> ...


Not to mention a porn floating around the net showing all her bits.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Who finds Kesha attractive :/


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Who finds Kesha attractive :/


Not you either apparently.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angelina Jolie, what's so great about her I don't know.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess SA just makes you naturally predisposed to not be attracted to Megan Fox. I've never been into her and I've never got the hype about her. I don't know if anyone is actually attracted to her but someone I find very unattractive is Katy Perry. Even in the hypothetical situation that I met her and she expressed interest in me, I still wouldn't consent to being in a relationship with her. Or at least I wouldn't if she wasn't rich and famous and dating her was thus my opportunity to follow Kevin Federline's road to success.



meganmila said:


> Who finds Kesha attractive :/


I do! She seems like fun (I do mean that in a sexual way but also in a non-sexual way at the same time) and I've heard she's a lot smarter than people think she is. And no she's not drop-dead gorgeous but her whole persona is a turn-on for me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

bigblue38 said:


> Angelina Jolie, what's so great about her I don't know.


Watch this video and ask that question again






However these days, what with several kids, and a man already tied down to her, and as she gets older, she's putting less effort into her appearance. Less fake tan, less make up, less OOMPH she's also getting skinnier by the moment it seems like.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr. Seriously.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Ed Sheeran...most people don't find him attractive, but they think he looks better than a normal person.
I just think he looks odd.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see the big deal with Rihanna.:stu


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox, Kareena Kapoor


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

current angelina jolie (well, the last pictures i saw of her at least, idk if she's looking better now or not). but she looked really old. i used to think she was gorgeous, especially when she wasn't as thin.

oh and any of the guys from twilight. i don't get it.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Most models, too tall, too skinny like 15 year old boys, and the only thing that is required of them is they look like manikins with apathetic human trafficking type of expression on their face.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Angelina Jolie, what's so great about her I don't know.


Yeah. I'll go with her. I see a beautiful woman when I look at her, but i just don't personally find her attractive. Does that make sense?

I never understood Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore or Nicole Kidman love, either. But to each their own. They're not ugly, just...whatever. *shrug*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

moxosis said:


> Most models, too tall, too skinny like 15 year old boys, and the only thing that is required of them is they look like manikins with apathetic human trafficking type of expression on their face.


What are they feeding these 15 year old boys in Iceland?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Rhianna, definitely.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Beyonce
Angelina Jolie
Emma Watson


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Serena Williams. 'nuff said.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Gisele, Emma Watson, Bradley Cooper, Orlando Bloom, Gwyneth Paltrow and Tila Tequila (I find her gross). *kanye shrug*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That Harry Potter kid

Gwenyth Paltro
Reece Witherspoon
Julia Roberts
Angelina Jolie
Tina Fey
Sarah Jessica Parker
The Redhead that plays "Bree" on Desperate Housewives (Don't know her name)
Denise Richards
Ryan Seacrest
Johnny Depp
Simon Cowell
Michael Phelps
Alec Baldwin
Matt Damon
Anderson Cooper


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> What are they feeding these 15 year old boys in Iceland?


hot sauce


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Victoria Beckham
Sarah Jessica Parker
Julia Roberts
Kat Von D

I don't find them physically attractive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are some awesome 15 year-old "boys". :um

I read once that Iceland has the most beautiful women in the world. They said that's because back in the day the Vikings would take all the hottest women from all the places they plundered back to Iceland with them. Those genes have been passed on down to the women there today.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Kim Kardashian. She's not attractive at all.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> Kim Kardashian. She's not attractive at all.


Amen!


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Megan Fox.

Can you say "toe thumbs"? 

... That aside, I just don't find her attractive. At all.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Jenna Fischer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Jenna Fischer


Good one. I never could understand why all the guys on that show had the hots for Pam. She was just kinda... meh...to me. Not ugly, but certainly not hot. Jim can have her. :blank


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

I generally find something beautiful in everybody but there are a lot of people that I'm not erotically attracted to, personally.










Jensen Ackles, for example. I mean I'd love to get drunk with him because he seems like a nice, laid back guy, and yeah, he's handsome as heck (physical perfection personified, even) but I don't really feel like throwing my knickers at him when I see him. A lot of women seem to be crazy about him though.

Others: Jessica Alba, Emma Watson, Eva Longoria, Kate Upton (too young), Hayden Panettiere, Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Good one. I never could understand why all the guys on that show had the hots for Pam. She was just kinda... meh...to me. Not ugly, but certainly not hot. Jim can have her. :blank


I agree, I think Angela is more attractive than her


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Megan fox
Orlando bloom
Nicki minaj
Zac effron 
Miley cyrus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Why all the Eva Longoria haters? I think she's hot. 

----------- 

The lady that plays "Lynette" on Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Meeve (Feb 29, 2012)

Overdone make-up, like what most celebrities have. I saw a cover of a magazine the other day that was showing celebrities without make-up and they looked so much better, so much more human. The only reason they weren't looking their best was because the photos were pictures of them half-way through a sentence, no one looks good like that!


----------



## Meeve (Feb 29, 2012)

> I generally find something beautiful in everybody but there are a lot of people that I'm not erotically attracted to, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This.

I love Jensen Ackles, he seems like a decent guy but he's just too perfect. Everything about him screams the ideal man and that really bothers me. I love the little imperfects that people have, so when they appear to have none it's just dull.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Angelina Jolie... i mean voted most beautiful woman in the world ? am i missing something? Sorry Angelina you are not bad .


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Cillian Murphy, gotta say his eyes creep me out.


Yea, I don't get it. He does look creepy.

Others:
Daniel Craig
Taylor Lautner
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Miranda Kerr
Lindsey Wixon

Undecided on Megan Fox. Sometimes she looks really good and sometimes really bad and trashy.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

All male actors except from some in the tv shows I love.

I think Megan Fox is a nice person and down to earth. I saw one of her interviews and it seemed more like she was shy than stuck up. She is *very* different to how she is portrayed and I think it is kind of unfair on her.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Mila Kunis and Maria Menounos

They do nothing for me. Both are pretty overrated in my opinion.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Most celebrities.I never thought Brad Pit was hot


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't feel attracted to most of the 'hot' people.
I guess that could apply to celebrities too.

They have to have a spark in them, something that makes them different, like me. I like people who think independently, and have ambition, dreams and weird hobbies.:um

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."
It's true.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Johnny Depp. I personally don't find him attractive at all, and his acting has gone kind of stale, in my opinion. He keeps playing the same type of character.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> Robert Pattinson


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of people on this site - that say some are so attractive. I just don't share the same view. Just my opinion.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


>


:lol only Snipes from Demolition Man not Blade. :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Every celebrity. lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Any female from The Hills not named Audrina, but even her.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Michelle Obama


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Megan Fox. there are much hotter women


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Robert Pattinson. I don't get it :sus 

Danica Patrick - I don't see her as that fine. I don't get the hype. Maybe its those godaddy commercials she does. :no

There's some other but I can't think of any cause my brain is sleepy :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ryan Gosling and Ryan Reynolds. My sister loves them but I just don't see it. I mean I _do_, I know why others would like them but for my personally, not my type.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Megan Fox. there are much hotter women


It was the transformers movie that rose her to fame wasn't it? I don't get how that blonde analyst with the accent never got the same attention, she looks way better.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Katy Perry, Jennifer Aniston


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Robert Pattinson
Justin Bieber
Lil' Wayne (ya some girls think he's hot.. but I guess they come to him just for the $$)
Zac Efron


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I find Robert Pattinson to be quite repulsive looking. Same with Taylor Lautner and Kristen Stewart.
Megan Fox is too artificial looking for me to consider attractive. 
Emma Stone. I just don't see why she's considered attractive.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Angelina Jolie, no attraction at all. IMO Camille Leblanc is perfection
*
*


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

> Lil' Wayne (ya some girls think he's hot..


Whaa-? Ok my mind was just blown. Thats new to me

Gerard Butler (sp?) 
Ryan Reynolds
George Clooney


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zac Efron! I always had a 'gaydar' going off about him, not that being gay is a bad thing. He just looked it. He has weird eyes and brows... another one my sister finds hot. Me? Ewww.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eh, the only person I can really think of right now is Paris Hilton. I don't find her attractive in the slightest.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Eh, the only person I can really think of right now is Paris Hilton. I don't find her attractive in the slightest.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Liv Tyler.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

perkins said:


> i find robert pattinson to be quite repulsive looking.


loool


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Robert Pattinson, George Clooney,


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Kim Kardashian is disgusting.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

janeane garofalo uke


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Zoey Deschanel
Alyson Hannigan
Danica Patrick
Michael Buble
Nick Carter
Anyone from Twilight


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Angelina jolie. Gwyneth paltrow. Paris Hilton. I just don't see it.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Uma Thurman.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Rhianna 
Angelina Jolie
Tila Tequila 
Selena Gomez

^ I don't think they're ugly or even overrated necessarily but I simply don't find them as attractive to me as everyone else. I would never be like "DA** SHE BAD!" They are just pretty, not my type I guess :stu


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to be shot for this, but the only thing I like about Thomas Hiddleston would have to be his eyes. I really, really, _*really*_ don't get the appeal at all.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I'm going to be shot for this, but the only thing I like about Thomas Hiddleston would have to be his eyes. I really, really, _*really*_ don't get the appeal at all.


You haven't seen The Avengers though. >_>

--

Katherine Heigl
Brad Pitt
Zac Efron
Channing Tatum


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

George Clooney


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Adriana Lima
Gisele Bundchen


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

Julia Roberts is a good example. 

There are a lot of them though, because with expensive clothes, the right make up and fancy lighting you can make anyone seem attractive. And then you look closely at their face wondering wth.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

most celebrities.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Emma Stone, especially when she speaks. 
Penelope Cruz.
Kate Upton.
Nicole Shfhgilfuhg w/e her name is, from *****cat Dolls. She has a great body but I don't think she's gorgeous or anything.
Christina Hendricks. 
Sofia Vergara, great body too but I just don't find her face attractive.
A lot more.

ETA: lol Apparently I can't say P*ssycat dolls.


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh and I know a lot of people find Benedict Cumberbatch to be attractive but I really can't see why.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Megan Fox.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Blake Lively
Ryan Reynolds


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Megan Fox and Rihanna.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never understood the whole fuss about Julia Roberts a few years back.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Andrew Garfield. Reminds me of that scrawny guy in high school who made fun of kids and tried to be haha mr. class comedian to fit in with the "cool" crowd. Just something about this guy I find incredibly unattractive.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lauren Conrad. idk her face annoys me


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I think Megan Fox is a nice person and down to earth. I saw one of her interviews and it seemed more like she was shy than stuck up. She is *very* different to how she is portrayed and I think it is kind of unfair on her.


i agree!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Mila Kunis. 
She just looks painfully average and generic looking to me, yet everyone says shes so sexy. I see her ALL the time in the cutest girls thread. Just doesn't look appealing at all to me...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> She has no shape, her face sucks, and she looks anemic. I don't understand the hype about her. I think 80% of it is just 'going along with the crowd'.


This. Megan Fox is so overrated omg. Jessica Alba is Wayyyyy better looking!


----------



## leogal (Jul 20, 2012)

Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Beiber, Pattison whats-his-name, Russel Brand, Matthew McConaughey, Daniel Craig, Justin Timberlake, Usher (and most "rappers"), that Zach something-or-other from the HSM series (Corbin Bleu however is adorable), Prince Harry...to be honest this list could take days to complete so I'll just leave it as is...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I know 24 posts have had her name in it already, but Angelina Jolie.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Channing Tatum. I may be the only 20-something who thinks that but he is not my type. He looks too 'badass' which I hate. Like a jock. Another my sis loves. Ha, we have such different tastes in men! XD

The Kardasians are disgusting!!! But that's not news.


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Channing Tatum
Ryan Gosling
Robert Pattinson
Shia Labeouf
Most muscular, really athletic guys (lol I'm just not into them)


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Men.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Men.


Agreed


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kris jenner


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Channing Tatum, he looks like a pork chop.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> Channing Tatum, he looks like a pork chop.


yeah i agree haha. he's handsome but like his face is too big


----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

Freddie Prinze Jr

Channing Tatum

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Paris "thats hot" Hilton *shutters*... her nose doesnt belong on her face... she like stole it or something :lol


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

little toaster said:


> I know 24 posts have had her name in it already, but Angelina Jolie.


Yep, Angelina Jolie. And also Keira Knightley as someone mentioned on the first page. She looks anorexic.

Would still bang both though.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Brad Pitt! 1000x Brad Pitt


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, there are many but mocking celebrities looks is as bad as anyone elses looks.. So be they as they are then... I don't have to watch their movies if their looks bothers me.


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Rhiana


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Scarlett Johansson and Emma Watson. Incredibly plain looking chicks.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Also Jennifer Anniston and Katy Perry. All women that would look incredible generic without all the bling and make up.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

An overwhelming majority of the females I find to be physically attractive.


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

The majority of celebrities.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

what if a celebrity read this thread? and what if they started crying over it?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'll never understand why everybody is so crazy about Megan Fox, I find her quite unattractive to be honest.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I do think that many people who say the find celebrity x unattractive would swoon over them in real life


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I do think that many people who say the find celebrity x unattractive would swoon over them in real life


So do you think you would swoon over Scarlett Johansson and Emma Watson if you saw them in real life? :b
I agree with you about Scarlett. I feel mean making fun of other celebs but she is just way too overrated in the looks and acting department imo.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Matthew McConaughey. I know he's in like every romantic comedy ever, and people think he's this big stud muffin but I just don't see it. 

Kate Moss.

Jenny McCarthy

Zoey Deschanel - I dunno what it is about her but she rubs me the wrong way. I don't know if its the way she looks or what but if she is in something I automatically hate it. 

Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> So do you think you would swoon over Scarlett Johansson and Emma Watson if you saw them in real life? :b
> I agree with you about Scarlett. I feel mean making fun of other celebs but she is just way too overrated in the looks and acting department imo.


No, I don´t consider then unattractive. Just not special. They could walk past me on the streets without me noticing. But I mean they are good looking. Emma Watson a bit above average. Definitely not ugly or unattractive


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I really don't like plastic surgery, whenever people have it it makes them less attractive


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> what if a celebrity read this thread? and what if they started crying over it?


I done a 10 second search on the internet and I think I've found the first (of many) to be hurt by this thread:


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay, there was a time when I thought Ian Somerhalder was ugly and whenever I saw a picture of him or someone pointed him out (b/c they knew I didn't like him) I would be like, "Eww! He's ugly I don't get it." or "Gah!" 0~o *shields eyes* After I started watching The Vampire Diaries, which I didn't want to see because he was in it, my mind changed. I liked his personality on the show. Prior to this I had only seen pictures and heard that he was popular. I have no idea why I even thought he was ugly before. I guess at the time I thought his eyes were too intense and it creeped me out and I didn't like his face shape. I think he's hot now though, hell yah.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, and Zoe Deschanel. 

Idk, they all just look so...bland...to me. I don't get the hype.


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

I can totally agree on Jennifer Aniston. Also Jennifer Lopez and Cheryl Cole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston
Paris Hilton
Pamela Anderson
Reese witherspoon
Leonardo decaprio
Cameron Diaz


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Robert Pattinson looks like a foot. I like him, don't get me wrong. He's funny and cool, but he is not attractive, at least not in an aesthetic sense.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cameron diaz I think use to be pretty hot.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Well i feel good about it


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson
Megan Fox
Jennifer Garner
Justin Bieber


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence. Her face looks stiff and like she's having an allergic reaction to something all the time.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Johnny Dep, Brad Pitt, Channing Tatum, Justin Timberlake, Orlando Bloom, Ashton Kutcher, George Clooney.... and probably many others...

Am I weird?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Johnny Dep, Brad Pitt, Channing Tatum, Justin Timberlake, Orlando Bloom, Ashton Kutcher, George Clooney.... and probably many others...
> 
> Am I weird?


I was under the impression that 99% of the population(girls and guys) thinks George Clooney is the bees nees - Hell Id love to be as good looking as him annd get all the ladys, you must be that 1% xD


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

h00dz said:


> I was under the impression that 99% of the population(girls and guys) thinks George Clooney is the bees nees - Hell Id love to be as good looking as him annd get all the ladys, you must be that 1% xD


I don't find george clooney attractive. Not my sister either. Actually I don't know anyone who would like him in my circles.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Megan Fox
Emma Stone
Angelina Jolie 
Jessica Alba


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Rajon rondo .... I honestly don't see why girls think he's attractive... I finnally saw Robert Pattinson minus the ridiculous hair cut and I can see that he is a pretty good looking guy.... But Rondo? Wtf


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence, Channing Tatum, Ryan Gosling.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

guitarmatt said:


> Megan Fox
> Emma Stone
> Angelina Jolie
> Jessica Alba


You win the thread!


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You win the thread!


Well thanks! I never win threads :O


----------

